
Federal authorities file charges against 3 alleged Boogaloo followers in Nevada - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/06/04/boogaloo-nevada-terrorism-charges/
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/www.washingtonpost.com/lrz...](https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/www.washingtonpost.com/lrzw/www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/06/04/boogaloo-
nevada-terrorism-charges/index.html)

‘It was unclear how the three men knew one another, but the federal complaint
noted that all were veterans, though had served in different branches of the
military, and were members of a Facebook Boogaloo group.

‘According to the court document[1], an FBI confidential informant first
encountered Lynam and Parshall in early April at a demonstration against stay-
at-home regulations in Nevada. According to that account, the informant
accompanied the two men and others as they plotted an attack on a U.S. Forest
Service ranger station and also attended other Reopen Nevada rallies with
them.‘

[1]
[https://www.scribd.com/document/464261360/20mj456-Compl](https://www.scribd.com/document/464261360/20mj456-Compl)

Background info:

[https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2020/05/27/the-boogaloo-
move...](https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2020/05/27/the-boogaloo-movement-is-
not-what-you-think/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boogaloo_movement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boogaloo_movement)

